# Good bikes for children



## User (26 Feb 2012)




----------



## arallsopp (28 Feb 2012)

I'll echo your recommendation for walking bikes, and progression to islabikes.

Ted started on a generic balance bike when he was coming up two. He didn't really get on with it at first, but we left it with him and he soon started tearing around the house on it. We had a sweet spot about 3 months after his second birthday, where he could ride on the bike at adults walking pace. We took him to the shops most days on it. Having learnt how to navigate doorways and the cat, his low speed control was pretty much perfect.

Towards the end of summer, we couldn't keep up on foot. I'd chase him to the local park on Panzerfiets. Ted is two and a half in the video below. 


For his third birthday, we bought him an Islabike. Although he could balance on it from the outset, it took him 3 months to accept that pedalling might be faster than running astride it. After playing on a tricycle at the local dads club, Ted said "take me home" and mimed a pedalling motion all the way back with his hands. When we got home, I took the video below. His first time. 3 years, 3 months.


That evening, he put in a mile and half tour of local friends. He logged over 300 miles with me by the time the summer drew to a close (most of them are tagged in my mycycling log account!). His balance bike has gone to another cyclechatter.

Now his younger sister (Darcey) has a balance bike of her own. This is her at 17 months. 


I'd offer the following tips, that are less to do with "which bike" and more to do with making a success of whatever you choose.

Ride with them, and let them see you ride. They want to copy you.
Try to avoid using the car for local trips. When we integrated cycling into our daily routine, both kids really began to pick things up quickly.
Resist the pull of stabilisers. There are kids in my street who are still on stabilisers, and are coming up 6.
Andy.


----------



## MickL (29 Feb 2012)

Toddle Bike is good as well, it acts like a trainer for balance bikes, my 2yr old whizzes about on his now, he has been using it since he was 17mths old.
http://www.toddlebike.co.uk/


----------



## User169 (29 Feb 2012)

I think coaster brakes are helpful for children; my children at least have found those easier to deal with than regular hand brakes.

The Dutch brands make good childrens bikes - Gazelle, Batavus and Sparta, for example - although I am not sure how easy these would be to get in the UK and they are not cheap.


----------



## Sara_H (1 Mar 2012)

Loved the video of Ted - brought a tear to my eye!

We were a bit traditional, our son had a trike, then a crap bike with stabilisers. One day we took the stabilisers off and drove to the park. Got bike out of car. Closed boot. Where is son? Look on the horizon - he's ridden far away just like that!

Aged 9 He currently has a BMX a GT something or other. But fir every day cycling he has a Dawes Tracker 24" hybrid, very simple and fairly light.

He goes to a cycle speedway club but he doesn't have his own speedway bike, they loan him one.


----------



## Derek Zoolander (1 Mar 2012)

Electra make some cool kids bikes.. http://www.electrabike.com/Bikes/kids-sparker120%22-bikes-mens


----------



## Luv Handles (3 Mar 2012)

Yes, the Electra brand is brilliant. We sell them here in London, U.K., and the neat thing about the design is the 'Flat Foot Technology' so kids as they are learning and gaining confidence, can feel comfortable without the TIPPY TOE stops. They have a wide range from 16", 20", 24", 26" wheels and then into Adults ranges. You get cool colours and good quality so it does come with a price tag that some may not appeal to.

The bike in above listing is called the 'Sparker' and 20" tire anda single speed. Perfect Learner Bike! You can call us if you need advice on kids bikes


----------



## johnnyh (9 Apr 2012)

Decathlon sell great kids bikes. We bought one for one of the kids whilst on holiday a couple of years back and it has just been replaced for a 24" wheeled variant.
Well made, well sized and a good standard of component.

No daft suspension forks either, just a good honest kids bike at reasonable money.


----------



## Psycolist (10 Apr 2012)

[QUOTE 1739811, member: 45"]People often ask what bikes are good for children. Here are a few of my random thoughts-


Bike manufacturers often farm out design of children's bikes to their new staff -the result being that children's bike design often isn't as good as it should be.
Consider proportions. You may be able to pick a bike up easily and it might not feel heavy to you, but imagine how it would feel if you were half the size.
Similarly, little people with smaller dimensions fare better on machines with smaller dimensions. Is the bike you're looking at built with adult-sized components, tubing, handlbars, grips....?
Simple is best. It might look fancy to have full suspension, a plastic exhaust pipe and a dolly strapped to the back, but if your aim is to get a child into cycling rather than playing then it won't help.
Children will do what they find easiest. Give them the easiest, most comfortable bike to ride and they're likely to last longer on it.
Don't buy bikes with loads of growing room. Buying an adult's MTB for a child who can just touch the floor with their toes might save you some money, but the poor child will be wobbling around on a machine which is far too big, harder to control and more dangerous.
Childrens bikes are generally referred to by wheel size rather than frame size.
So, what's good?



Starter bikes. If you want to get them on two wheels as early as possible, then these days there is a good range of 'walking bikes' available. These are stripped-down bikes with no pedals. They're design so that you just sit your toddler on the bike, with their feet flat on the floor, and leave them to it. They'll start to walk the bike around. After a while, and maybe with the minimum of encouragement, they'll find themselves lifting their feet up for longer periods of time. Within a very short space of time, and with no anxiety, they'll have learned to ride on 2 wheels. And then when they're big enough for bikes with pedals the transition will be easy.
In my view the best brand of bike for children is Islabikes, without a doubt. Islabikes are committed to addressing all of the issues mentioned above. So you'll get light, appropriate and easy to ride bikes. They might be expensive, but when you sell the bike on you'll get most of your money back. I've just sold a 4-year-old 16"-wheeled Islabike for £20 less than I originally paid for it.
Below 24"-wheel sized children's bikes there isn't much to match Islabikes. There are some European brands, but other than that you get what you pay for. All decent bike brands do a childrens range, but you'll compromise quality and suitability with any price saving.
24" wheel and above and your child is getting nearer to adult proportions and there are plenty of decent bikes around. Remember though that front suspension is heavy and adds to the cost of manufacturing a bike, and I really don't think it brings any benefit unless you're going properly off-road.
Those are my 5 minute ramblings. Incomplete, but here's where others get to add their views and experience.....[/quote]


----------



## Sandra6 (9 Jul 2012)

One thing I really hate to see at work is people buying bikes for children without the child! How can you possibly tell if it's going to be the right bike if you don't sit the child on it?! 
The carrera range of children's bikes are quite good, and I'm a fan of bmx's as a good one can take some battering. I don't like to see very small bikes with hundreds of gears though.


----------



## uphillstruggler (23 Jul 2012)

i am looking for a reasonably priced well spec'd bike for my 10 soon to be 11 year old daughter. i cant see much past the decathlon ladies rockrider http://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrider-50-womens-id_8202061.html i've been in to have a look at one, and will take the little lady in to try it out for size but unless you wise people know differently?

she will not be needing the 'suspension' forks prevelant on most kids bikes and i like the semi slick tyres rather than the speed killing knobblies. Also the fact that the components are actually half decent too helps. it seems to show that they are actually thinking about the bike rather than the price point they are trying to achieve.

anyone have one of these for their children?


----------



## Electric_Andy (23 Jul 2012)

We bought a bike for my step-son for his 4th Birthday. Unfortunately it was a last minute rush, and also a surprise so couldn't test him on it. Because it was bought at Halfords and was a "themed" bike (Rory the Racing car) it was nothing more than a toy. The cranks are tiny and extremely hard to pedal because you can't get any mechanical advantage from a 2 inch crank. The plastic brakes are too far away from the handlebars so he hasn't been able to brake on his own until now (he's 6). Will be buying a proper bike for his 7th Birthday, as he does love riding it.


----------



## subaqua (23 Jul 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> One thing I really hate to see at work is people buying bikes for children without the child! How can you possibly tell if it's going to be the right bike if you don't sit the child on it?!
> The carrera range of children's bikes are quite good, and I'm a fan of bmx's as a good one can take some battering. I don't like to see very small bikes with hundreds of gears though.


 

we got youngests bike from decathlon. we visit it fairly regularly so got to see him on various bikes so we knew what size we needed. then when he was in nursery we went and bought to keep the Santa surprise .


----------



## MrJamie (23 Jul 2012)

uphillstruggler said:


> i am looking for a reasonably priced well spec'd bike for my 10 soon to be 11 year old daughter. i cant see much past the decathlon ladies rockrider http://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrider-50-womens-id_8202061.html i've been in to have a look at one, and will take the little lady in to try it out for size but unless you wise people know differently?
> 
> she will not be needing the 'suspension' forks prevelant on most kids bikes and i like the semi slick tyres rather than the speed killing knobblies. Also the fact that the components are actually half decent too helps. it sems to show that they are actually thinking about the ike rather than the price point they are trying to achieve.
> 
> anyone have one of these for their children?


Hmm for some reason i remember you being from MK too? I was looking at a Rockrider for my 9.5 year old nephew they looked pretty good although annoyingly really heavy and the Alu frames have front sus., only didnt go for one because the nearest store isnt that close. If you are in MK ive heard Pink Bikes in Newport Pagnell are decent for kids bikes, but didnt get round to going myself. My nephew really appreciates his mtb knobblies on account of him riding over grass, mud, hopping on and off the path etc - moreso than i think he would a little speed increase from slicks, just something to think about.


----------



## uphillstruggler (23 Jul 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Hmm for some reason i remember you being from MK too? I was looking at a Rockrider for my 9.5 year old nephew they looked pretty good although annoyingly really heavy and the Alu frames have front sus., only didnt go for one because the nearest store isnt that close. If you are in MK ive heard Pink Bikes in Newport Pagnell are decent for kids bikes, but didnt get round to going myself. My nephew really appreciates his mtb knobblies on account of him riding over grass, mud, hopping on and off the path etc - moreso than i think he would a little speed increase from slicks, just something to think about.


 
thanks jamie

i know pinks, i bought my giant from there.

the semi slicks they have on are knobbly on the outside, city tyre type on the centre and this daughter is the more cautious of the two so probably wont go off path!  imagine miss marple on the rock rider and your getting close.

Still in MK too, New Bradwell to be precise!


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Jul 2012)

There is a German bike that I think has an excellent idea.

It is a training bike:








But you can then add pedals and chainset to the stub







The advantage being a longer life for the bike, and also the child starts to pedal on a bike they are familiar with


----------



## mike55 (4 Aug 2012)

I am thinking to buy one bicycle for my friend son. I think,this thread does help me a lot to make my decision.


----------



## Biglad82 (6 Aug 2012)

The islabike range are exceptional quality and look fantastic. Nephew has one now. But do I really want to be spending £249.99 on a bike for a 5 year old. "Yes" off course I do but I certainly can't afford to.


----------



## TwoInTow (6 Aug 2012)

Islabikes are really, really worth the money if you can possibly afford it.


> But do I really want to be spending £249.99 on a bike for a 5 year old. "Yes" off course I do but I certainly can't afford to.


 
If you can't stretch to it, then that's that. But if you can invest upfront (not everyone can), then the re-sale value is so good that you're not really spending £250. You actually end up spending, say, £80 - £100 for the life of the bike (2 years?), which is about £1/week. I think of this kind of thing as like a very good rental deal, because you _will_ sell it, and you _will _get a high price for it at the end. If you bought a £80 - £100 bike you'd be lucky to get £20 for it at the end.


----------



## BirdOnnaBike (19 Aug 2012)

My 10 and 11 year olds both have Ridgeback MXs, which they love. Got the 11 year old's second hand from the Bike Rescue in York - fettled up but only paid £50 for it. He liked it so much we got the little un a new one, the same bike but latest model. They think nothing of doing 20 plus miles in a day, so the bikes must be pretty comfortable for them, too.


----------



## Herr-B (19 Aug 2012)

Islabikes do seem good but I can't afford a new one for the little darling, buy t'Ebay only ever seems to have them in or near London! Does nobody up north have them?

From dog and bone, using Tapatalk2.


----------



## alpgirl (24 Aug 2012)

My 10 year old son has a Kona Hula 24" wheel mountain bike. It is excellent. It comes with semi slicks, so not too bad on road. Has suspension forks that actually work. I take him regularly to Llandegla to do the blue run. We have had Specializeds in the past, but not overly impressed. Had an issue with a bottom bracket which went quite quickly. Specialized's after sales service was non-existent. We had the bottom bracket replaced. When we sold it on Ebay, we got more than we paid for it new! So Specializeds must have a good resale value! Our 4 year old currently has a 12" Specialised Hotrock which I got secondhand from Ebay. It seems to be one of the only 12" 'proper' bike (i.e. not a toy or a balance bike) on the market. He learnt to ride on it (never used stabilisers provided). Didn't like the back pedal brake, as seemed to slow down the pedalling action, so my husband replaced the back wheel with one from an old bike. Seemed to solve the problem. Not overly impressed, and certainly would not pay the RRP for it, but it is probably not designed for long rides even though he has done 10km rides on it! He is getting a bit big for it now, and as he rides so well will probably look at getting an Isla Bike Cnoc 14.


----------



## jiggerypokery (26 Nov 2012)

I bought The Boy an Apollo for Halfords, now don't get me wrong, the fit, components and wheels are just right and it will grow with him for the next few years given the ability to adjust the seat post, stem and bars etc. What I can't get over is how heavy the frame is!

On a size to weight ration the frame is massively over engineered, the tubing must be scaffolding, and if I scaled up the frame to fit me I'm sure it would crush me in a fall!

Surely low cost tubing can also be thin walled so as to reduce weight or is weight directly proportional to cost and I'm missing something in the manufacturing process?


----------



## Globalti (26 Nov 2012)

Yes, low cost tubing is malleable and prone to denting so has to be thick walled and thus heavy. Expensive tubing is expensive because the steel is alloyed with more costly elements like chromium and molybdenum, which make it stronger and more resilient so it can be made with thinner walls, thus lighter.


----------



## SpareSprocket (29 Nov 2012)

My 7 year old has got a Specialized Hot Rock which we bought off eBay third hand (not sure what year it is but it's blue). Can't fault it at all. It's got brakes that work (unlike some other kids bikes we've looked at in the past) and an easy to use GripShift changer for the rear gears. The suspension forks have about 3/4" of semi-controlled movement to them. I say semi-controlled because there is some resistance as you get further into the travel - some kids suspension forks are literally just springs and are more like pogo-sticks.

As it's an aluminium frame the weight is pretty reasonable too. Certainly not an issue for him: he's completed a 20 mile flatish ride on it and a 12 mile lumpier one. Only downside is that the rear cassette choice has left the lowest geat still quite high - but I'm not sure if it's the original rear cassette or not to be honest. In the Spring when we take him offroad on more ambitious rides we'll probably swap it to something slightly lower.


----------



## 3narf (7 Dec 2012)

I just bought my elder son a Carrera Blast 24" wheeler. They seemed like good value and I managed to find one on ebay less than 10 miles away. It's got mechanical discs, SRAM gears and a Suntour fork which seems to work OK. 1/2 hours fiddling in the garage means the brakes work great and I can now get all the gears.






My 6-yr-old daughter has a Tony Hawk BMX. Not a basket or doll carrier in sight!






No2 son has a Concept Mobby and a balance bike (which he won't ride). The Mobby seemed like a good idea when I bought it for my elder son when he was 3, but the useless motocross-style seat had to be replaced for a normal one for it to be rideable. Beware bikes made to look like motorbikes as they're not really viable.






Note my wife's HardRock Sport in the background. £300 in 1991! I don't think they're much more than that now, with suspension & everything! It still has the same tyres it came with...


----------



## 3narf (7 Dec 2012)

Herr-B said:


> Islabikes do seem good but I can't afford a new one for the little darling, buy t'Ebay only ever seems to have them in or near London! Does nobody up north have them?


 
I noticed that. People up north are a bit too tight savvy to spend an extra £100 for 'philosophy.'


----------



## cbs (8 Feb 2013)

My son, who is just 8, has a Trek MT60, which looks like a generic kids MTB, but has a lot of features such as smaller grips, kids brake levers, adjustable stem (height and reach), two pedal positions on the cranks, dual chainguard and so on. He got it just after a trip to Center Parcs where he had a hire bike that was nominally the same size. The difference is remarkable - the hire bike he really didn't like, he couldn't get up the slightest hill and if it started going a bit faster he felt unsafe and had to brake. Got him on the trek and he was away, standing up on the pedals, pedalling it up hills, racing along the downhills, fantastic!

It does have an aluminium frame, but it is quite heavy, although that doesn't seem to worry him. It also wasn't that expensive really - more than you might pay for an Apollo, but worth it IMO.

Colin


----------



## domtyler (2 Jul 2013)

Hi, I am looking into buying an Isla bike (Beinn 20 Small) for my eldest who is coming up to 7. Did other people who have gone down the Isla bikes route go to their showroom to get the child fitted or just rely on taking good measurements and making the match on their sizing chart?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jul 2013)

domtyler said:


> Hi, I am looking into buying an Isla bike (Beinn 20 Small) for my eldest who is coming up to 7. Did other people who have gone down the Isla bikes route go to their showroom to get the child fitted or just rely on taking good measurements and making the match on their sizing chart?


 

Measure and size chart, worked OK 3 times so far.


----------



## summerdays (2 Jul 2013)

domtyler said:


> Hi, I am looking into buying an Isla bike (Beinn 20 Small) for my eldest who is coming up to 7. Did other people who have gone down the Isla bikes route go to their showroom to get the child fitted or just rely on taking good measurements and making the match on their sizing chart?


 
I measured my child, decided the bike wouldn't fit but took him to see how far off it was - only to find that he just fitted. I don't know if it was because I measured him in sock soles perhaps and then he wore shoes when trying the bike.


----------



## domtyler (3 Jul 2013)

Thanks for the info both, going to take the plunge and see how it works out. Just need to convince her that a basket for carrying a dolly is not a necessity now!


----------



## Matthew Spooner (11 Jul 2013)

Bikes with stabilisers should be banned - Balance bikes are the way to go. both my sons rode bikes with stabilisers as we hadn't discovered balance bike, however, my daughter had a balance bike (Like A Bike) which was an exceptionally light aluminum bike - she could handle it easily at the age of 2. By the time she was 4 she was riding independently, at 5 she got an Isla Bike Beinn 20 Small

Isla bikes are great - yes they are expensive, however, you do get lots of money back when you come to resell - my Daughters Isla Bike cost about £250 (Beinn 20 small) we sold it after 3 years for £140 - it had been well used, but also well maintained - so will probably last for several more kids

Daughter went from Isla Bike to a Kona Stuff mountain bike (24 inch wheel). I will probably swap the heavy fork and get a lighter set of tyres


----------



## returningcyclist (21 Jul 2013)

domtyler said:


> Hi, I am looking into buying an Isla bike (Beinn 20 Small) for my eldest who is coming up to 7. Did other people who have gone down the Isla bikes route go to their showroom to get the child fitted or just rely on taking good measurements and making the match on their sizing chart?


 
First ever post on any board! In May, I was looking at an Isla Bike for my son, as he wanted to start competing in Triathlons (Tristar 1) and this was the advice I was given. I found Frog Bikes and though a tiny bit heavier, they are cheaper, look good and have excellent reviews. They work through any local bike shop and Chevin Cycles seemed very happy to find a direct competitor to Isla that they could order/stock. My son is competing successfully on his orange Frog
bike and is very happy with it and regularly beating more experienced cyclists on their Isla bikes. Not that I am a competitive parent!


----------



## Eagone (23 Jan 2014)

Took 7 year old son on a bike ride with his mates and their dads, he has a Halfords heavy motorbike looking bike (looks great) but wish I'd thought more about the weight before buying, one lad had a Islabike - great looking and about 5kg lighter than my sons - great bit of kit although expensive. The other lad has a 'Frog' hybrid kids bike another light option with some great components. Looks like its going to be an expensive birthday in February.


----------



## summerdays (23 Jan 2014)

Eagone said:


> Took 7 year old son on a bike ride with his mates and their dads, he has a Halfords heavy motorbike looking bike (looks great) but wish I'd thought more about the weight before buying, one lad had a Islabike - great looking and about 5kg lighter than my sons - great bit of kit although expensive. The other lad has a 'Frog' hybrid kids bike another light option with some great components. Looks like its going to be an expensive birthday in February.


They may be expensive in comparison to a Halfords bike, but they hold their value. I sold my son's bike for the most of what I paid for it (and that was to my sister, I had given her previous bikes but I needed to fund the next bike. Someone sold the identical bike online the same week for the price I had paid 3 years earlier).


----------



## Ellillowladex (11 Mar 2014)

Eagone said:


> Took 7 year old son on a bike ride with his mates and their dads, he has a Halfords heavy motorbike looking bike (looks great) but wish I'd thought more about the weight before buying, one lad had a Islabike - great looking and about 5kg lighter than my sons - great bit of kit although expensive. The other lad has a 'Frog' hybrid kids bike another light option with some great components. Looks like its going to be an expensive birthday in February.



Bought my 9 year old daughter a "Frog" for Xmas, great little bike, the geometry reminds me of the old Kona / Joe Murray frames , and come with good sensible components too, no weighty suspension nonsense here!
She loves the fact that it's a lot lighter than her older & smaller Halfords bike - though a little (1kg) heavier than its Islabike counterpart - the "Frog" is a little cheaper too!


----------



## Goldie (30 Apr 2014)

Dawes have just released a range of proper children's bikes. Looking at the ad I assumed they were straight out of the factory Islabikes use, but on closer inspection I don't think they are.

Dawes Academy 16: http://dawescycles.com/product/16-academy-16/

Islabikes Cnocc 16: http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/cnoc16.html

Oddly - given that the one thing people baulk at with Islabikes is the price - they are slightly more expensive.


----------



## summerdays (30 Apr 2014)

My LBS had told me they were launching a range to rival Islabikes back in Feb, but nice to see the actual bikes, and they do look similar, I will have to wait to see them in the flesh.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2014)

summerdays said:


> My LBS had told me they were launching a range to rival Islabikes back in Feb, but nice to see the actual bikes, and they do look similar, I will have to wait to see them in the flesh.




Frog?


----------



## summerdays (30 Apr 2014)

I've seen a frog bike and it looked quite nice (I see the child every couple of weeks on my commute cycling to school with her Mum). I think Islabikes have the edge on Frog bikes but the Frog bikes are cheaper.


----------



## Andyg63 (1 May 2014)

[QUOTE 1739811, member: 45"]People often ask what bikes are good for children. Here are a few of my random thoughts-


Bike manufacturers often farm out design of children's bikes to their new staff -the result being that children's bike design often isn't as good as it should be.
Consider proportions. You may be able to pick a bike up easily and it might not feel heavy to you, but imagine how it would feel if you were half the size.
Similarly, little people with smaller dimensions fare better on machines with smaller dimensions. Is the bike you're looking at built with adult-sized components, tubing, handlbars, grips....?
Simple is best. It might look fancy to have full suspension, a plastic exhaust pipe and a dolly strapped to the back, but if your aim is to get a child into cycling rather than playing then it won't help.
Children will do what they find easiest. Give them the easiest, most comfortable bike to ride and they're likely to last longer on it.
Don't buy bikes with loads of growing room. Buying an adult's MTB for a child who can just touch the floor with their toes might save you some money, but the poor child will be wobbling around on a machine which is far too big, harder to control and more dangerous.
Childrens bikes are generally referred to by wheel size rather than frame size.
So, what's good?


Starter bikes. If you want to get them on two wheels as early as possible, then these days there is a good range of 'walking bikes' available. These are stripped-down bikes with no pedals. They're design so that you just sit your toddler on the bike, with their feet flat on the floor, and leave them to it. They'll start to walk the bike around. After a while, and maybe with the minimum of encouragement, they'll find themselves lifting their feet up for longer periods of time. Within a very short space of time, and with no anxiety, they'll have learned to ride on 2 wheels. And then when they're big enough for bikes with pedals the transition will be easy.
In my view the best brand of bike for children is Islabikes, without a doubt. Islabikes are committed to addressing all of the issues mentioned above. So you'll get light, appropriate and easy to ride bikes. They might be expensive, but when you sell the bike on you'll get most of your money back. I've just sold a 4-year-old 16"-wheeled Islabike for £20 less than I originally paid for it.
Below 24"-wheel sized children's bikes there isn't much to match Islabikes. There are some European brands, but other than that you get what you pay for. All decent bike brands do a childrens range, but you'll compromise quality and suitability with any price saving.
24" wheel and above and your child is getting nearer to adult proportions and there are plenty of decent bikes around. Remember though that front suspension is heavy and adds to the cost of manufacturing a bike, and I really don't think it brings any benefit unless you're going properly off-road.
Those are my 5 minute ramblings. Incomplete, but here's where others get to add their views and experience.....[/QUOTE]


I have just bought my 7yr old a bike. Found it very difficult finding anything that was reasonable quality that wasn't crazy price. Spoilt for choice with adult bike but very little for kids. 
Andyg63


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2014)

Andyg63 said:


> I have just bought my 7yr old a bike. Found it very difficult finding anything that was reasonable quality that wasn't crazy price. Spoilt for choice with adult bike but very little for kids.
> Andyg63




How much would you say is a crazy price? 

Next year I am looking at buying my 4 year old a bigger bike. Probably a Specialized Hotrock 16. (he currently has a Hotrock 12) At the moment the price is £170. That in my book is quite reasonable for a quality bike that will last him a few years.


----------



## Andyg63 (2 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> How much would you say is a crazy price?
> 
> Next year I am looking at buying my 4 year old a bigger bike. Probably a Specialized Hotrock 16. (he currently has a Hotrock 12) At the moment the price is £170. That in my book is quite reasonable for a quality bike that will last him a few years.



When I say quality I'm referring to components that go on them also the weight is over 10 kg, way to heavy for a child. Would have liked more choice don't regard 2 as much of a choice considering how many adult bikes we can chose from.
Andyg


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2014)

Frog
Islabikes
Specialized
Dawes
Ridgeback
Pinnacle

All have very decent kids bikes.
OK nowhere near as many brands as adults, but it is getting better.


----------



## summerdays (2 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Frog
> Islabikes
> Specialized
> Dawes
> ...


Agreed, now if only we could get the likes of Toys r us to stop selling lumps of metal and start stocking better bikes!


----------



## summerdays (2 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3058766, member: 45"]I think the challenge is to get parents to appreciate that no-one can make a decent kid's bike for an RRP of £59.99.[/QUOTE]
I don't think you will ever convince some parents to appreciate the benefits of a really good bike, but the bottom of the pile should be to a certain minimum standard, and toys r us shouldn't be allowed to sell below that standard.


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3058766, member: 45"]I think the challenge is to get parents to appreciate that no-one can make a decent kid's bike for an RRP of £59.99.[/QUOTE]


Yup, this is the core of the problem.
They think.. kids bike... must go cheap.


----------



## macbikes (2 May 2014)

How about this one http://www.supurb.de/Supurb-BO12-Kinder-Mountainbike
Or Spawn http://spawncycles.com/shop/spawn-cycles-furi/

Or my favourite http://www.lilshredder.com/


----------



## william_just (11 May 2014)

Isla bikes, Frog, B'twin... 

Don't be afraid to spend money on a good bike - it will have a good resale value so you'll recoup most of it anyway.


----------



## screenman (11 May 2014)

Add Hoy to the list soon.


----------



## Shadowfax (11 May 2014)

Worx J range. everything else is made of cheese!


----------



## KneesUp (12 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3058766, member: 45"]I think the challenge is to get parents to appreciate that no-one can make a decent kid's bike for an RRP of £59.99.[/QUOTE]

I got a hardly used Ridgeback MX16 off eBay for £45 or so - can't remember exact price. I think we have to bring our kids up to realise that you don't need new of everything - there isn't enough stuff in the world for that to happen. 

Plus being as it was secondhand when I bought it and it will be secondhand when I sell it, it can't loose too much as either a proportion of its cost or in actual money.


----------



## macbikes (12 May 2014)

Not familiar with Worx?


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2014)

macbikes said:


> Not familiar with Worx?




And to say anything else is made of cheese is very silly.


----------



## Shadowfax (12 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> And to say anything else is made of cheese is very silly.


 Indeed.... lard then.

Smile.


----------



## Shadowfax (12 May 2014)

macbikes said:


> Not familiar with Worx?


 They have a website. Its called Worx Bikes I believe.


----------



## macbikes (12 May 2014)

Thanks, I did find it in the end


----------



## Evansdch (12 May 2014)

Triban 3 from Decathlon looks good - or at least good value - to me for the 9+ age, but perhaps not as versatile as others out there.


----------



## Shadowfax (13 May 2014)

No mention of Scott either, surprising. Or are they just too expensive? It does make me laugh Adults are willing to part with thousands for their steeds, yet not a few hundred for their little darlings.


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Jun 2014)

That's because if you're an adult and part with that sort of cash, you (I hope) know you will reap the benefits/justify it. If you blow a few hundred to project your own cycling onto your kid and they ride it once and then forget about it, that's up to you, but I would save my money and introduce the kid to a few different influences and then invest in what they want and are willing to put the effort into... once they know what that is.


----------



## MitchMan (30 Jun 2014)

My son started off with a BMW kids bike - starts off as a balance bike and can be turned into a full pedal bike which is great.

MitchMan


----------



## Justinslow (3 Sep 2014)

We got our daughter a "Terrain Vesuvius" from Tesco
http://www.tesco.com/direct/terrain-vesuvius-20-dual-suspension-kids-bike/211-1238.prd
It was reduced to £50 in store and required minimal setup - a great buy and our daughter loves it! It's worth keeping an eye out for price reductions.


----------



## noodle (18 Sep 2014)

arallsopp said:


> I'll echo your recommendation for walking bikes, and progression to islabikes.
> 
> Ted started on a generic balance bike when he was coming up two. He didn't really get on with it at first, but we left it with him and he soon started tearing around the house on it. We had a sweet spot about 3 months after his second birthday, where he could ride on the bike at adults walking pace. We took him to the shops most days on it. Having learnt how to navigate doorways and the cat, his low speed control was pretty much perfect.
> 
> ...





guilty as charged i cant get my little boy off them he is coming up to six

any ideas when i take the stabilisers off he wont use his bike so back on they go just to keep him interested HELP


----------



## Specialeyes (18 Sep 2014)

noodle said:


> guilty as charged i cant get my little boy off them he is coming up to six
> 
> any ideas when i take the stabilisers off he wont use his bike so back on they go just to keep him interested HELP



Does he have a scooter? My daughter twigged riding without the previously-clung-to stabilisers really quickly once she'd learned her balance on a scooter. A few minutes of 'astronaut steps' with the pedals removed and, importantly, learning how to stop safely to build her confidence, then back on with the pedals and she was away.


----------



## noodle (18 Sep 2014)

Specialeyes said:


> Does he have a scooter? My daughter twigged riding without the previously-clung-to stabilisers really quickly once she'd learned her balance on a scooter. A few minutes of 'astronaut steps' with the pedals removed and, importantly, learning how to stop safely to build her confidence, then back on with the pedals and she was away.


yes he does we have tried pointing out how easy and quickly he can get around on it

i may make him a balance bike in a larger size and throw him down a few grassy hills


----------



## Justinslow (19 Sep 2014)

We just ran beside our kids lightly holding the seat or back of their coat etc, they soon got it but it takes time. I then continued to walk /run next to them for a while to prevent crashes!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Sep 2014)

noodle said:


> guilty as charged i cant get my little boy off them he is coming up to six
> 
> any ideas when i take the stabilisers off he wont use his bike so back on they go just to keep him interested HELP




It's simple. Just take the stabilisers off the bike and tell him he's a big boy now and only babies have stabilisers. If he doesn't want to ride then so be it. Let it be his choice when he want's to try. Force him and he won't want to. Let him learn in his own time. Kids need to get used to it in their head before they actually try.


----------



## summerdays (19 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> It's simple. Just take the stabilisers off the bike and tell him he's a big boy now and only babies have stabilisers. If he doesn't want to ride then so be it. Let it be his choice when he want's to try. Force him and he won't want to. Let him learn in his own time. Kids need to get used to it in their head before they actually try.


Depends on the child ... with my neice (aged 8), I told her we weren't going to try that day, as I didn't think she was ready, but I wanted to check on whether she had grown tall enough to try. (That was enough to get her to give it a go to prove me wrong!) But that is a case of she is very stubborn, and wanted to get the better of her aunt, and it wouldn't work with all children.


----------



## noodle (19 Sep 2014)

Wouldn't work with him tbh. Well that should be it doesn't work with him


----------



## HOU5EY (27 Nov 2014)

My boy had a balance bike when he was two, soon mastered it. Bought him a proper bike from halfords and he was on the stableisers for two weeks, soon as I took them off having the balance was a matter of days before he was confident. He now rides to school every day since he started age 4. Problem is he's out growing his bike. Need an all weather age 4 - 6 bike that's actually good for commuting, luckily we have cycle paths right the way to his school.


----------



## 3narf (9 Feb 2016)

3narf said:


> I noticed that. People up north are a bit too tight savvy to spend an extra £100 for 'philosophy.'



Of course, we live in Cirencester now so we're posh! My daughter now has an Islabike...


----------



## Karlt (20 Apr 2016)

Shadowfax said:


> No mention of Scott either, surprising. Or are they just too expensive? It does make me laugh Adults are willing to part with thousands for their steeds, yet not a few hundred for their little darlings.



I think you'll find that most of us who are unwilling to spend hundreds on kids bikes also don't spend thousands on our own; mine's a £300 Triban SE 520 from Decathlon. Certainly looking around our bike club it's the people with the expensive bling for themselves who have the Islabikes and whatnot for the kids.

The reason for this is simple - there's more to life than cycling for us. There's climbing, fell walking, swimming, scrambling, board games (these we take quite seriously; lots of board games and I'm still a diehard pen and paper RPGer), music, arts and crafts. These all cost money. For the Bianchi Bling crowd, who live and breathe bikes, they choose to channel all their leisure money into bikes, for themselves and for the kids. If I didn't buy games, take the kids into the Lakes for walking and scrambling, pay for climbing clubs, swimming lessons and music lessons, sure I could spend hundreds on kids bikes. But I do, so I can't. And you know what? The kids love their bikes. I recently bought a junior road bike for the boys; only the eldest can ride it thus far, £200 reduced. Bit old tech, weighs as much as mine does, but he's having a great time on it. The look on his face as he topped a local climb in 34/28 where he'd previously had 22/28 available, and yet found it easier because road bike geometry, rigid fork and overall lighter bike, was something to see, and I didn't need to spend £6-700 to see it. Sure, he'd be even faster on a bike weighing a kilo less. Perhaps as much as 10 seconds....


----------



## Absinthe Minded (20 Apr 2016)

johnnyh said:


> Decathlon sell great kids bikes. We bought one for one of the kids whilst on holiday a couple of years back and it has just been replaced for a 24" wheeled variant.
> Well made, well sized and a good standard of component.
> 
> No daft suspension forks either, just a good honest kids bike at reasonable money.


Hmm, thank you - just checked them out and they look very good. Much appreciated.


----------



## seraphina (5 Jul 2016)

Anecdata:

At my kids' nursery/preschool (it's on a campus so they are always out riding bikes/scooters) all the young kids (ranging from just turned 3 to starting school) riding pedal bikes with no stabilisers are on Islabikes. Even the Ridgeback kids are still using stabilisers. Now, this may be because Islabikes are generally bought by parents who know a bit about cycling and therefore go down the balance/no stabilisers route, but most kids will be hurtling about on balance bikes anyway (the nursery has loads).

Our neighbour has been trying to get their daughter (nearly 6) to ride for ages and was a bit miffed to see MissS (just 3) bombing about the place with no stabilisers. Neighbour's kid has a bog standard Halfords job, complete with stabilisers and a big handle on the back to aid parents holding her upright. It's been a bit fraught with tears on the kid's behalf, but MissS offered her a go on her Islabike last night and within a few mins she was off and cycling. It was a bit small for her but the weight difference was enormous, and the small size seemed to be confidence inspiring. Her parents were amazed!


----------



## The_Hawk (23 Apr 2017)

I would recommend Islabikes. Both my children started on Isla balance bikes and progressed through the range. The great thing in my opinion is the scale and lightweightness...


----------



## eron001 (21 Jun 2017)

Hey, glad I found this thread. I was about to ask something. I'm planning to get a new bike for my daughter. As of now, she rides a Beinn 20" - Islabikes. This was actually a pre-owned one, I got from a sale.
She's growing up fast and may need a bigger ride soon. I can't see too many Isla bikes available near my neighborhood and they also seem to be on the expensive side. So I would prefer some other brands that aren't as expensive. I don't want to compromise on the quality though. Can someone suggest me some good models of kids bikes? Is this one: Cannondale Race 24 Kids Bike a good option? It looks good. I guess 24" bikes will be good.
Please correct me if I am wrong. Any advice will be really helpful.
Thanks!


----------



## Crackle (21 Jun 2017)

eron001 said:


> Hey, glad I found this thread. I was about to ask something. I'm planning to get a new bike for my daughter. As of now, she rides a Beinn 20" - Islabikes. This was actually a pre-owned one, I got from a sale.
> She's growing up fast and may need a bigger ride soon. I can't see too many Isla bikes available near my neighborhood and they also seem to be on the expensive side. So I would prefer some other brands that aren't as expensive. I don't want to compromise on the quality though. Can someone suggest me some good models of kids bikes? Is this one: Cannondale Race 24 Kids Bike a good option? It looks good. I guess 24" bikes will be good.
> Please correct me if I am wrong. Any advice will be really helpful.
> Thanks!


Take a look at Frog, Wiggins, Ridgeback and Hoy. Scott also do a reasonable range. Don't forget that the resale value of Islabikes is very high. You'll get 2/3rds to 3/4 of your money back when you sell it.


----------



## eron001 (22 Jun 2017)

Thanks @Crackle. I have seen some Frog models. It looks good. I will look into other models and try to make a decision. I know Islabike's resale value is good, but it's just that I feel that initial investment is a little high. Also, I contacted a couple of bike stores nearby and they aren't available.


----------



## summerdays (22 Jun 2017)

Islabikes are sold directly from them rather than from stores.


----------



## Crackle (22 Jun 2017)

Another vote for the MX24 and also a future vote for the Scott Voltage series.


----------



## Kingy (10 Jul 2017)

eron001 said:


> Hey, glad I found this thread. I was about to ask something. I'm planning to get a new bike for my daughter. As of now, she rides a Beinn 20" - Islabikes. This was actually a pre-owned one, I got from a sale.
> She's growing up fast and may need a bigger ride soon. I can't see too many Isla bikes available near my neighborhood and they also seem to be on the expensive side. So I would prefer some other brands that aren't as expensive. I don't want to compromise on the quality though. Can someone suggest me some good models of kids bikes? Is this one: Cannondale Race 24 Kids Bike a good option? It looks good. I guess 24" bikes will be good.
> Please correct me if I am wrong. Any advice will be really helpful.
> Thanks!



Worth having a look at 'Squish' kids bikes http://squish.bike/ and the Dawes Academy. http://dawescycles.com/product-category/bikes/bikes-academy/ 
In both cases they are lightweight, good wheel/ frame range and comparable with Frog / Isla quality wise. Sold through Evans chain and LBS so should be easy enough to get hold of. Out of the two Squish might be the best fit as they have the quality at a slightly better price point than Dawes. They have 24" and 26" in the range.


----------



## steven1988 (22 Oct 2017)

Just thought I would add my own experience of kids Bikes, my lad, a very small 9 year old has been on islabikes for the last 3 years. 

This year we have recently converted to Scatto bikes, a Belgian brand whose stand over height is lower than Isla. He is now on a 26" wheel compared to the beinn 24 he would be on in Isla bikes. 

Admittedly they are not cheap ranging from £700- £1250 from kidsracing.co.uk (depending on spec) but worth every penny.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Oct 2017)

IslaBikes were displaying at the Yorkshire Cyclo-Cross Assocation event at Thornes Park (Wakefield) last Sunday

The looked damned nice
Appropriate crank lengths (machined to her specifications, I guess)
Decent gearing for kids
Brake levers with a better 'reach'
Lovely frames, with some very thin seat-stays, to save weight/give a better ride


----------



## steven1988 (24 Oct 2018)

Yet more new lightweight bikes to add to the list https://m.gooutdoors.co.uk/wild-bikes


----------



## Milzy (24 Oct 2018)

Frog bikes are the best for children.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (24 Oct 2018)

steven1988 said:


> Yet more new lightweight bikes to add to the list https://m.gooutdoors.co.uk/wild-bikes


Good spot!


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Oct 2018)

Had a Frog for the last one. Waiting for a voucher code on one of these for his Christmas present.

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/vitus-24-kids-bike/rp-prod168788


----------



## Sixmile (25 Oct 2018)

Looking at the 'Wild Bikes' above and at the like for like to what I got my daughter, they look very in spec apart from thumb shifters instead of gripshift and being uglier than the Carrera. Add to that the 'reduced' price of the Wild is £220, and we got the Carrera Saruna in store for £130.


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Oct 2018)

I would take thumb shifters over grip every day of the week. Even when properly setup some kids really struggle with them. The smaller sized thumb shifters are great.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Oct 2018)

Absolutely correct. /\


----------



## steven1988 (25 Oct 2018)

Sixmile said:


> Looking at the 'Wild Bikes' above and at the like for like to what I got my daughter, they look very in spec apart from thumb shifters instead of gripshift and being uglier than the Carrera. Add to that the 'reduced' price of the Wild is £220, and we got the Carrera Saruna in store for £130.



I really don't understand the price point being a problem, £220 on a bike that ignites the passion of cycling, is surely better than a 100 quid BSO that puts a kid off for the next few years.

I bet you didn't spend 100 quid on your last bike.

Also if its built by Calibre, Go Outdoors bike brand, it will be an amazing piece of kit for the money (I.E 200 quid less than the equivalent ISLA)


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Oct 2018)

Something to bear in mind is the total cost of ownership, (as opposed to simply the purchase price) so it will be interesting to see how these new arrivals maintain their residual value.


----------



## steven1988 (25 Oct 2018)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Something to bear in mind is the total cost of ownership, (as opposed to simply the purchase price) so it will be interesting to see how these new arrivals maintain their residual value.



It certainly will but if you look at the resale price of an Islabike if you buy it new i bet you loose a lot less.

EG Islabike Beinn 24 new price is £439 resale is around the 275 300 mark loosing around 140 to 175 pounds

Equivalent Wild bike costs 240 quid even if you only get half back you are still at least 20 quid up


----------



## Sixmile (26 Oct 2018)

steven1988 said:


> I really don't understand the price point being a problem, £220 on a bike that ignites the passion of cycling, is surely better than a 100 quid BSO that puts a kid off for the next few years.
> 
> I bet you didn't spend 100 quid on your last bike.
> 
> Also if its built by Calibre, Go Outdoors bike brand, it will be an amazing piece of kit for the money (I.E 200 quid less than the equivalent ISLA)


 
My point... I sure as heck wouldn't spend £220 on something that I could get for £130. Maybe you're different.

And you're right, my last brand new bike was £200.


----------

